# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  لاعبي المريخ المحتفي بهم يزيدون روعة الاحتفال بمشاركة رائعة

## طارق حامد

*كانوا كلهم يداعبون مصعب بـ لقب العريس اتركم مع الفيديو 




*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله عمل اكتر من رائع ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم ياشيخ طارق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*والله ما شاء الله حاجة روعة ولفتة جميلة من صفوة دوحة العرب
كما عهدناكم دوماً بارك الله فيكم والله حاجة تشرف ما قصرتم تب
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ياشيخ طارق بالطريقة دي ماح تخلي فينا حته خجلة نخجل بيها في محل تاني بالجد خجلتونا.
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*عز في عز 
*

----------


## عوض الله طلحه

*كانت لحظات لاتنسى زادها اعضاء المنتدى بريقا وتالقوا في تلك الليلة بقيادة العم مانديلا89 ومزيدا من التقدم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*عظمة يا مريـــــخ روعة يا أون لايـــــن ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

ياشيخ طارق بالطريقة دي ماح تخلي فينا حته خجلة نخجل بيها في محل تاني بالجد خجلتونا.



يا امام كلنا نكمل بعضنا البعض 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا امام كلنا نكمل بعضنا البعض 





100 %
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب طارق حامد
روح مصعب المرحة دي ان شاء الله تتعكس على اداؤه الموسم الجايي
*

----------


## gaily

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله الذى جعلنا أحبه متحابين تحت راية الكيان الاكبر المريخ العظيم
والتحيه والتجله للأهل المنبر وعقبال 1000000شمعه يارب الذين حركوا فينا الركود الذى كنت أحسه من مريخاب الدوحه
ويارت تتوالى مثل هذه الاعمال وتكون بداية خير لمجلس الرابطه الجديد
وأنتهز هذه السانحه وأحى أعضاء المجلس الجديد 
فانتم أعملوا ونحن من خلفكم  من اجل رفعة الكيان الاكبر 
والله أكــــــــــــــــــبر والعزه للمريخ

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*انا غايتو سمعت نهاية الاغنية كلمة اقعد يا ماسورة .
انت قاصد بيها منو يا شيخ طارق ؟؟؟
هههههههههههههههه

*

----------

